# Grizzly G1021 planer - Craigslist



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

So I found this about a week ago, the seller just got back to me. Originally there were no pics, or any information.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/tls/4996346305.html

Concerns: 
the rollers may be missing. 
The rust looks deeper than surface rust.
Seized rollers, belts, motor.

What else should I be looking at?

Bottom line: for $150 and a 100 miles round trip is it worth the time and energy to restore?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Rough shape?
Looks in pretty good shape to me… much better than a lot of machines I've restored.

Is it worth $150 and 4 hours drive? That's up to you. I'd be real tempted…

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I love rust - It is easy to remove and lowers the asking price


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm going to take a look this weekend. The bummer is that we don't own a pickup and at 400 lbs its a beast. Size wise it'd probably fit in my Prius, but the weight would probably be too much.

My wife's friend is willing to let us use their pickup and may even come out to help load it. I'll end up chipping in for Gas and buying lunch or dinner.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Based on the description and the fact that it's a 230v machine, don't expect to give it a test drive  You will have to go on your gut feeling about the machine after examining it up close. Don't worry too much about the stuff you will have to replace anyway (belts, bearings, knives, wiring, etc…), Mainly, look for broken castings, bent shafts/rods, missing or broken parts and stuff like that. I've found that over the course of many restorations, it's the missing/broken stuff that will bite you in the wallet, particularly on older machines where parts may be tough to obtain (I actually wound up getting a South Bend metal lathe just so I could make my own parts if needed). If you see any signs of major damage or other serious problems, shake the gentlemans hand, thank him for his time, and walk away.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Grab it! Throw a spiral cutterhead in it and look for a 3HP motor to put on. You will be set. I love mine!


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

If it will run, its worth 150. A little TLC and even worst case, you have to redo bearings, that's a hell of a price for a 15" planer. I'd take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

thanks. If I can, I'm going to pick it up.

There is no power where it's stored so I won't know if it runs till I can get a 220v outlet installed in the carport.

I may have questions about cleaning it up.

Hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

The ad has been taken down, so if not you then SOMEBODY got it!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like someone grabbed it. If it wasn't you, I'd consider driving up to Grizzly's headquarters in Bellingham tomorrow because they're having a tent sale. Lots of discounted machinery because of things like paint chips and stuff. Might get a good deal on a planer there. I think it starts at 8, and there's generally a large crowd so you have to go early.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

Not me. But the seller did let me know it was sold.

I've been thinking about going up to the tent sale, it's about 2 hrs from me.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

OWWM Rule #5 strikes again.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: You aren't going to get much for $150 at that tent sale


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Not for $150, no. But You could probably get it for 60% off or so.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

> OWWM Rule #5 strikes again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


The funny thing is I've been trying to get there to see it. Oh well.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i would of bought it in a heart beat even for $300. I am in the midst of getting my Jet 15" planer. Taking everything apart and de-rusting with EvapoRust and electrolysis (can check my blog about such ventures). Really is worth the effort of tearing something apart and putting back together.


----------



## SammyT (Mar 17, 2016)

Quanter50, can you really upgrade the motor to a 3HP on that? I actually bought one for $600 but I live up in Alaska so, everything is just way more expensive.


----------

